# Article on online videos of Timesaver Layouts



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

I had a lot of time this 4th-of-July weekend, so I wrote another online article:

Model Train Resource: Online Videos of Model Railroad Timesaver Layouts 

There's even a link to an online timesaver game at the end of the article.

Please check it out and enjoy.

Thanks.

Aurelio


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for that article!

Now I have to add a TimeSaver to my Lionel layout.
I want to tie one of the sidings into the Main Line,
first to make it look like a new industrial area,
and also to be able to interchange cars with the
main line trains for some variety.

I actually played with an HO narrow gauge timesaver
module although there weren't enough cars to do any
serious switching. I guess I do need to read the rules.


----------

